# What are you reading this week?



## Eoghan (Mar 14, 2012)

I am reading 

Tom Sawyer with my son (aged 10)

Pride and Prejudice with my daughter (aged 12)

The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism

The Federalist Papers

John 20 (with commentary by FF Bruce)

(There are a couple of others that are "out to be read" but I would be lying if I said I had read them recently)

I often wonder what the Puritans would have read. From what I have read they were very widely read and read secular "classics" extensively. They did however refuse to acknowledge this background reading in their sermons. I think I would like to see that practice returning. So let me know what you are reading this week as a little snapshot of what we are all reading.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 14, 2012)

On The Bondage of the Will-Dr. Martin Luther.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 14, 2012)

I am reading (or attempting to read) The Pauline Eschatology as well as various articles on pulmonary embolisms (for school). I look forward to May when I will have time to finally start the Brothers Karamazov.


----------



## M21195 (Mar 14, 2012)

A Guest for Godliness, JI Packer
The Last Stand: Custer, Sitting Bull, and the Battle of the Little Bighorn, Nathaniel Philbrick
WCF Study guide, Williamson


----------



## PhilA (Mar 14, 2012)

The Battle For Singapore: The true story of the greatest catastrophe of World War II -Peter Thompson
The Glorious Body of Christ - R.B. Kuiper
The Worst Journey In The World - Apsley Cherry-Garrard
Psalm 119: - Charles Bridges


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 14, 2012)

John Murray Works Vol. 1, Book of Psalms, and William Faulkner (particularly "Intruder in the Dust")...


----------



## Somerset (Mar 14, 2012)

Am reading the Bible chronologically - this week is Solomon and Proverbs.

e commerce for dummies.

Vos on the Larger catechism.


----------



## Rufus (Mar 14, 2012)

Last of the Mohicans - Cooper


----------



## baron (Mar 14, 2012)

I started reading:

1) Lectures on Calvinism by Abraham Kuyper.
2) Is There a Meaning in This Text by Kevin J. Vanhoozer. Might quit though do to philosophy.
3) How to Read the Bible for All Its Worth by Gordon D. Fee. Might quit this one also due to statements on the KJV.

Just finished:

1) Let Us Pray by John Piper, R C Sproul, and others.
2) Sector 64P: Coup de Main by Dean M Cole.
3) The Transforming Power of the Gospel by Jerry Bridges.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm currently out of town visiting a friend/helping her with the kids while her hubby is out of town... so I was limited on what I could fit in my bag, heh.

WCF & Larger catechism.
The Excellent Wife, Martha Peace.
Voices from the Past, Richard Rushing. (I just started this a week or two ago, LOVE it!)
Valley of Vision

On top of my normal bible reading.

On Pause is Love Life For Every Married Couple (Reading it with my fiance). We only read it when we're in person together.


----------



## Berean (Mar 14, 2012)

The Gospel for Real Life - Jerry Bridges

At the Throne of Grace - John MacArthur

Tabletalk magazine for March: The Self-Centered Life

The book of Joshua (not Hicks)


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Mar 14, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I am reading
> 
> Pride and Prejudice with my daughter (aged 12)



I really really like that you are reading this with your daughter.  One of my long time favorite reads!


----------



## christiana (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been reading again Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by a favorite puritan Thomas Brooks.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 14, 2012)

A Call To Holiness - JC Ryle
A Faith That Is Never Alone - P. Andrew Sandlin (Editor)
The Making Of Modern Economics - Mark Skousen


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2012)

The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
How to Read the Psalms by Tremper Longman III
Como Agua Para Chocolate


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 15, 2012)

"The Puritan Hope" by Iain Murray
"The Life of A.W. Pink" by Iain Murray


----------



## extolHIM (Mar 15, 2012)

My personal reading in the word...Matthew & II Chronicles
Other books..."Attending Upon God without Distraction" by Nathanael Vincent
With my wife...Morning & Evening by Spurgeon and Valley of Vision
With the kids...the book of Mark, Training Hearts - Teaching Minds, and Reformation Heroes


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 15, 2012)

The Christian Warfare Volume 7 in Reverend D.Martyn Lloyd-Jones Ephesians series.

The Gospel Mystery Of Sanctification by Walter Marshall

The Gospel of Mark chapters 9 through 16 for 30 days, as suggested in John Macarthur's How To Study The Bible.


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 15, 2012)

"The Way West" by A.B. Guthrie. It is a multilayered look at a group of individuals heading for Oregon Territory. Good insights into the human condition, and interesting historical fiction. There is use of God's name in vain, which will usually lead me to put a book down, but there is a prominent preacher character in the book condemning this and other sins, so I have thus far continued reading.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




Rufus said:


> Last of the Mohicans - Cooper



I read this and all the Leatherstocking tales in the high hopes that somehow they would coalesce into a grand opus. Boy was I disappointed. I'd love to hear your take on it though.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




"William The Baptist" said:


> I'm currently out of town visiting a friend/helping her with the kids while her hubby is out of town... so I was limited on what I could fit in my bag, heh.
> 
> WCF & Larger catechism.
> The Excellent Wife, Martha Peace.
> ...



I read the Excellent Wife, too, and shared another saint's opinion that it was overly legalistic. Have you found the same? I did not have too much trouble with most of her advice, but, she got herself a pretty good husband and I find the sort of pat answers to be possibly harsh from women whose husbands are just plain mean and irrational.

For instance, basically saying you just never withhold (her opinion of biblical relations), well, what if you are out the door taking your kids to church that he never attends and he decides he wants to see you right now? (Obviously a stab at your church participation, and awfully awkward to boot) Can you say "no?" Can you say "later?" What do you say to the kids? A real life example I was made aware of, and the advice doesn't address this sort of arbitrary and ugly behavior.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 15, 2012)

It was recommended to me by a PB'er as chick lit - Ok they didn't actually use those words explicitly but that was the gist of it. Still not sure if my daughter enjoys my reading or the book itself. She had me reading her poetry earlier in the week!

We started with a multiple ending (choose your own adventure?) book from a christian author. She really liked this but I have been unable to source any more. I have one on sex and dating but it seems a bit heavy at this point in time and I have not been able to skim the endings to check I agree with it.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Mar 15, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> I read the Excellent Wife, too, and shared another saint's opinion that it was overly legalistic. Have you found the same? I did not have too much trouble with most of her advice, but, she got herself a pretty good husband and I find the sort of pat answers to be possibly harsh from women whose husbands are just plain mean and irrational.
> 
> For instance, basically saying you just never withhold (her opinion of biblical relations), well, what if you are out the door taking your kids to church that he never attends and he decides he wants to see you right now? (Obviously a stab at your church participation, and awfully awkward to boot) Can you say "no?" Can you say "later?" What do you say to the kids? A real life example I was made aware of, and the advice doesn't address this sort of arbitrary and ugly behavior.



Hmm, I am not that far into it, actually. Maybe ch. 3? She's just establishing things right now. I will keep in mind those thoughts. That's a rough one. Yeesh. I think I'm going to have to read further into it tonight (or the next couple nights) and return with a better understanding of the book from my perspective. But I do appreciate the thoughts. This book was a gift to me at my bridal shower and the name caught my attention as a good read.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Mar 15, 2012)

When Sinners Say "I Do"
It Is Well (Mark Dever and Michael Lawrence)
The Death of Death


----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 15, 2012)

Jake said:


> How to Read the Psalms by Tremper Longman III



How do you like this one? Is it helpful? I have his one on Proverbs.


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 15, 2012)

Currently reading 

Revivals and Revivalism by Iain Murray
Volume 3 of God's Care and Continuance of His Church by Vreugdenhil
The Charlotte Mason Companion by Karen Andreola


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 15, 2012)

TexanRose said:


> Currently reading
> 
> Revivals and Revivalism by Iain Murray
> Volume 3 of God's Care and Continuance of His Church by Vreugdenhil
> The Charlotte Mason Companion by Karen Andreola



I have too many irons in the fire...

John Calvin, Sermons on Job
Herbert Hoover, Freedom Betrayed: Herbert Hoover's Secret History of the Second World War and its Aftermath
Herodotus, The Landmark Herodotus: The Histories
Charles Dickens, Bleak House
Mark Twain, Life on the Mississippi


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 15, 2012)

Pretended Liberty of Conscience and The Covenant of Life Opened, by Samuel Rutherford (re-read, originally a couple of decades ago)
Aaron's Rod, George Gillespie (also a re-read)
Plus a number of things for research and study purposes


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2012)

COVENANT, JUSTIFICATION, AND PASTORAL MINISTRY: Essays by the Faculty of Westminster Seminary California Edited by: R. Scott Clark

Parenting by God's Promises by: Joel Beeke 

Galatians by: Apostle Paul 

There's a Wocket in my Pocket by: Dr Seuss (to my son)


----------



## JM (Mar 15, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I am reading
> 
> Tom Sawyer with my son (aged 10)
> 
> ...



The PIG Guides are great reading and I've listened to or read most of them. 



I've been reading a lot of A. W. Pink lately, Gill...always reading John Gill.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 15, 2012)

I plan to get back into Dante's Inferno in the next few days.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 15, 2012)

Cougar's Crossing, an excellent history of a family that settled north of Edmonton.
The Lost Colony of Roanoke.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 15, 2012)

PhilA said:


> The Worst Journey In The World - Apsley Cherry-Garrard



I still have this wonderful book on my computer kindle app, after failing to work up the courage to revisit it since 'Inexpressible Island.' That tale of men subsisting on very little but good cheer, Dickens, Scripture, and the Te Deum at the frozen bottom of the world, and then in the mercy of God (which they had been praising all along) finding food left by some other wanderer when they needed it most, is one of the most beautiful stories on earth. And set as it was against the tale of Scott's failure, with food so close, to reach it -- it was overwhelmingly poignant.


----------



## Kesed (Mar 15, 2012)

_The Sovereignity of God_ by A.W. Pink
_Christianity & Liberalism_ by J. Gresham Machen
_The New Amplified Pilgrim's Progress_ by John Bunyan and Jim Pappas

I can't believe I haven't read _The Sovereignty of God_ before! It is so so so good. I want to buy a million copies and give it to all my friends.


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2012)

Kesed said:


> I can't believe I haven't read The Sovereignty of God before! It is so so so good. I want to buy a million copies and give it to all my friends.



You've got a lot of friends!


----------



## Kesed (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd run out of money really soon too....



Andres said:


> Kesed said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I haven't read The Sovereignty of God before! It is so so so good. I want to buy a million copies and give it to all my friends.
> ...


----------



## PhilA (Mar 16, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> PhilA said:
> 
> 
> > The Worst Journey In The World - Apsley Cherry-Garrard
> ...



Heidi

I have read this book a number of times and do enjoy re-visiting. A most remarkable story. I don’t think Cherry-Garrard ever really recovered from his personal sense of failure. 
If you enjoyed this I would recommend: The Last Place on Earth – Roland Huntford, Scott & Amundsen’s race to the South Pole. Amundsen is one of my great heroes. His great achievement being overshadowed by Scott’s predictable disaster is one of the great injustices of history.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 16, 2012)

PhilA said:


> I don’t think Cherry-Garrard ever really recovered from his personal sense of failure.



'A man who gives a good account of himself is probably lying, since any life when viewed from the inside is simply a series of defeats.' -- George Orwell. From even the short acquaintance I have with it, I did believe the book deserved to be one of somebody's favorites and to be reread. How nice to meet you  Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 16, 2012)

2 Corinthians
Galatians
Drudge Report
PB
Contract modifications (suggested)
Lots of e-mails
The Gift of the Holy Spirt (pt 1) by John Reuther


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Grad school is kind of strange. I'm reading so much, yet I'm reading (in some cases) so frantically that it's hard to absorb. This thread made me realize just how scattered I am.

Homilies on the Gospel of John 1-40 by Augustine

Luther's Earliest Opponents by David Bagchi

Peter Martyr Vermigli and Predestination by Frank James III

Passion and Paradise by J. Warren Smith (finished and reviewed)

Protestant History and Identity in Sixteenth-Century Europe (vol. 1-2) by Bruce Gordon

The Reception of the Church Fathers in the West (vol. 2) by Irena Backus

Colin Gunton and the Failure of Augustine by Bradley Green (finished and working on a review for publishing)

Augustine and the Fundamentalist's Daughter by Margaret Miles

Philosophy for Understanding Theology by Diogenes Allen

selections from Thomas Aquinas' ST and SCG on predestination

About half a dozen more books used as reference for Augustine's exegesis of John's Gospel

About half a dozen more articles or chapters relating to Thomas Aquinas' philosophy or Origen's exigesis


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 16, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> Grad school is kind of strange. I'm reading so much, yet I'm reading (in some cases) so frantically that it's hard to absorb. This thread made me realize just how scattered I am.
> 
> Homilies on the Gospel of John 1-40 by Augustine
> 
> ...



You should not feel so bad Charlie, I deliberately missed all the books that are queuing up with a couple of pages or one chapter read

Boston's Fourfold Nature - you really need to be in the right frame of mind
Two commentaries arrived on Nehemiah (next after John 21)
Politically Incorrect Guide to Socialism
Politically Incorrect Guide to Global Warming - humorous but a bit of a slog
Two other books I have started on environmentalism
The War Against Boys
Banquet in the Grave - nouthetic counselling but not Adams
Two books a friend sent me on the Rapture (oops I am amillennial!)
Cloning of the American Mind - not very well written in my opinion although it documents some important cases
Like Thousands not Billions - creationist

These are the ones my conscience can bring to mind while I am still seated I dare say there are a few more I have neglected. I deliberately left the inactive (i.e. not read this week) books off the list.

I think my contention is that PB'ers are pretty into literature generally. I was pleased to see Landmarks Herodotus on the list, I finished Landmarks Thucydides over the summer. We are living in an age that is neglecting literature. My new pet hate is the Manga Cartoon Bible which has taken over my loathing of The Message - I feel a blog coming on...

Like Thousands not Billions


----------



## Ed B (Mar 16, 2012)

Today the brown truck arrived with a copy of "The Puritan Hope" by Ian H Murray. I bought the book after seeing it mentioned else on the Puritan board. Just finishing the introduction and about to get started.


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2012)

forgivenmuch said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > How to Read the Psalms by Tremper Longman III
> ...



So far yes, I have found it very helpful. I have actually finished it now, it is a nice textbook-style overview, but I recommend reading all the example Psalms as you go!


----------



## kappazei (Mar 16, 2012)

Almost finished with 'City of God'!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 17, 2012)

_Treasury of David_, Spurgeon (to help while going through the Psalms)
_A Case for Amillennialism_, Riddlebarger
_Twitter for Dummies_​ (2nd Ed)
_The Climax of Prophecy_ (on Revelation), Bauckham
_Will America Change?_, Sardar & Davies 
_The Revelation of Saint John_, Boxall


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 18, 2012)

Reading Deuteronomy (Morning) and Mark (Evening)

Love,Freedom and Evil by Thaddeus J. Williams (well written and the author is a great person)

The Many Faces of Evil:Theological Systems and the Problems of Evil by John Feinberg


----------



## Beoga (Mar 18, 2012)

Golden Chain-Perkins
Mockingjay-Suzanne Collins
Some articles/speeches by Thornwell


----------



## Scot (Mar 18, 2012)

Defense of Virginia - Dabney
The Day of Worship - Ryan McGraw The Day of Worship: Reassessing the Christian Life in Light of the Sabbath - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 18, 2012)

Beoga said:


> Golden Chain-Perkins
> Mockingjay-Suzanne Collins
> Some articles/speeches by Thornwell



Oh, another Hunger Games victim! That whole series went through our family like wildfire - myself, adults son, teen son, teen daughter, younger daughter all flew through them. A different take on things, very compelling reads.


----------



## Zach (Mar 18, 2012)

I read Steven Lawson's new book, _The Gospel Focus of Charles Spurgeon_ today and could not put it down. It was a wonderful read. And, I got some other wonderful books to read at the Ligonier Conference!


----------



## Beoga (Mar 19, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Beoga said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Chain-Perkins
> ...



I have enjoyed them so far, though the third one has been my least favorite, though that might be because tax season has really hit and I find less time and energy to sit down and read through them. Like your family, these books have caught fire in my church amongst us young folks. Engaging and fun reads, though like you said, very different things.


----------



## JWY (Mar 19, 2012)

Institutes of the Christian Religion, Volume 1 by John Calvin
The Doctrine of God by Herman Bavinck
Systematic Theology by Louis Berkhof
Inerrancy edited by Norman Geisler
The Shepherd Leader by Timothy Witmer


----------



## bookslover (Mar 20, 2012)

Three new purchases:

_God is Love: A Biblical and Systematic Theology_ by Gerald Bray (Wheaton: Crossway Books, 2012), 768 pages

_A Commentary on the Psalms: Volume 1 (Psalms 1-41)_ by Allen P. Ross; Kregel Exegetical Library series (Grand Rapids: Kregel Academic & Professional, 2011), 887 pages

_Psalms as Torah: Reading Biblical Song Ethically_ by Gordon J. Wenham; Studies in Theological Interpretation series (Grand Rapids: Baker Academic, 2012), 233 pages

I notice that Steven J. Lawson has a new book out on how to preach the Psalms, but I haven't acquired it yet.


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 20, 2012)

American Sniper: The Story of America's most Lethal Sniper by Chris Kyle and Jim DeFelice


it's a good one...


----------



## baron (Mar 23, 2012)

Read The Bee Book For Beginners by Frank Randall. I always wanted to raise Bees but it never came to be. Used to ask Tim Vaughan, Bee questions so now I read a book about it.


----------



## Handsomegeneralstabbyeyes (Mar 23, 2012)

The Bible

Refuting Evolution by Jonathan Sarfati

God's Smuggler by Brother Andrew

I'm trying to get into the habit of reading regularly.

Eventually I want to get into the habit of reading at least one non-fiction book a week. We'll see how it goes. 

In fact...I'm procrastinating as we speak.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2012)

I am reading Jerry Bridges' book 'The Transforming Power of the Gospel' and George Gillespie's book 'A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies' right now with much edification. 
Amazon.com: The Transforming Power of the Gospel (Updated 2: 7) (9781617479229): Jerry Bridges: Books 

Review: George Gillespie’s English Popish Ceremonies | Naphtali Press
English Popish Ceremonies: Historical Introduction by Roy Middleton | Naphtali Press


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm reading Luther's Commentary on Galatians, Galatians, Little Britches, and The History of Us to my kids. We are also finishing up memorizing the WSC. I'm not sure I'd call that reading. On my own I've been working through 1 Kings, Streams in the Desert, and The Pursuit of God in the Company of Friends. I was working through Rose in Bloom by Alcott, but I'm so busy right now I can't find time to read for entertainment.


----------



## extolHIM (Mar 24, 2012)

Just finished reading, "Attending Upon God Without Distraction" by Nathanael Vincent. Phenomenal read! If you've ever suffered with being distracted for any reason in your walk or having lack of focus, as I believe all believers will struggle with from time to time, this is well worth your time! Definitely one I plan on going back through soon and reviewing his main arguments and related Scripture. I love how everything the Puritans wrote is just so saturated in the Word!


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a feeling that I will be searching for an on-line service manual for a lawn mower & reading it this week.


----------



## JM (Mar 24, 2012)

Getting the Blues: What Blues Music Teaches Us about Suffering and Salvation Stephen J. Nichols and really, really lovin' it.



> David expresses his dark side in the Psalms.
> 
> The prophets cry out in anguish and condemn social injustices.
> 
> ...


----------



## KSon (Mar 25, 2012)

Goldsworthy's Gospel and Kingdom. To this point, a very edifying read.


----------



## kappazei (Mar 26, 2012)

'Secret Believers' by Brother Andrew and Al Janssen. So good and exciting but so short compared to Augustine!


Bob Yoshimaru, lay-person
Calvary Baptist Church, Coquitlam.
BCBC, BGC.

"But he was rebuked for his wrongdoing by a donkey..." II Peter 2:16a 

Port Coquitlam, BC, Canada


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 26, 2012)

My bi-monthly delivery just came and I got shiny new copies of "How Jesus Transforms The Ten Commandments" by Edmund Clowney (at the kind recommendation from a few PB'ers on one of my threads, thanks fellas), also "The Glory of Christ" by John Owen, and "A Body of Divinty" by Thomas Watson. 
I was in the middle of the autobiography of George Muller, but I am so tempted now to put it down and get on with one of these. My only dilemma is, which one should be first!


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 26, 2012)

Ed B said:


> Today the brown truck arrived with a copy of "The Puritan Hope" by Ian H Murray. I bought the book after seeing it mentioned else on the Puritan board. Just finishing the introduction and about to get started.



It's a good one! Changed my views on eschatology.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm reading "The NIV Application Commentary on Leviticus and Numbers" by Roy Gane
Amazon.com: Leviticus, Numbers (NIV Application Commentary, The) (9780310210887): Roy Gane: Books

and "Lost Perth" by Jeremy Duncan
Amazon.com: Lost Perth (9781841589664): Jeremy Duncan: Books


----------



## ch0zen (Mar 26, 2012)

Evangelical Ethics - John Davis; and 
Systematic Theology (among other resources for an essay on Justification) - Charles Hodge


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

Normal Scripture reading
Articles, surveys, commentaries for weekly sermon prep
Competent to Counsel by Jay Adams
As many books as my 3-year-old son brings to me (we're particularly fond of "Little Critter" right now)
Rereading the Baptist Catechism
And a stack of stuff I picked up at NANC training this past weekend!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Mar 26, 2012)

currently reading:


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2012)

Home Game: An Accidental Guide to Fatherhood


----------

